# Shoulder surgery Help!!!!! CPT and ICD-9



## twosmek (Jan 14, 2011)

Need help in figuring out what to code for a failed SLAP repair and retained hardware of the shoulder (Hardware was for the repair of the SLAP that ultimately failed)

Would I use the SLAP Lesion Code -840.7 with the Mechanical complication of other internal ortho device, implant or graft -996.49

MD did a revision of a SLAP Repair. 29807

Also had a Posteior Labral Tear and a Grade IV glenoid Chondral Defect 718.01 is how I coded these. 

MD also Reported 29806 for the repair of the Posterior Labral Repair.
Removal of Hardware 20680 for the removal of the Old Slap Repair that failed

He also wants to code for microfracture of Glenoid--What code do I use for this.

Please Help.


----------



## madgejones10 (Dec 9, 2011)

I always include microfracture and chondroplasty under debridement (29823), but please get other opinions before you do anything !


----------

